# Too early to start practicing?



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well got word that I am due for re-certification for the management program I am in. figured I better start shooting. 1st 6 shots with the cross bow, offhand since October. 8" target as required by the qualification guide we have.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 4, 2014)

Little tweaking and you'll be dialed right in.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 5, 2014)

if i was shooting off the rail they would be much tighter. this is all offhand, which i argued when we had to qualify the first time as we hunt out of tree stands, mine has a rail which i rest on when i shoot but since urban hunting we have to qualify off hand no rests, free standing on a range line. the trigger on my crossbow has a stupid heavy pull.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 13, 2014)

Sell that and buy a real bow. Problem solved.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355664#p355664 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Yesterday, 09:29[/url]"]Sell that and buy a real bow. Problem solved.


And by "real bow" you're talking about a long bow... right???? Not something that has cams and pulleys, fiber optic sights, vibration damping devices, mechanical arrow rest, and uses a mechanical trigger to release the string? :roll:


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 14, 2014)

I think he's just bustin your chops. I wish we had an urban hunting program down here. I tried to start a couple, but too many up tight people who don't want you on their land killin bambi. But they spend thousands of dollars to protect and replace their plants every year and continue to complain. Maybe one day. 

Almost had one neighborhood convinced. They ended up trapping a bunch of deer and relocating them for a bunch of money. Then with the absence of deer the hogs moved in. Now they wish they had the deer back, instead of all the holes dug in their yards.


He he he! [emoji48]


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355764#p355764 said:


> JMichael » Today, 12:58 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355664#p355664 said:
> ...



As long as it doesn't have a stock and a trigger it's a real bow. But, I was just ribbing him.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nope. I love my crossbow. I would love to use a recurve but we can't. Several guys tried to get them to let us use real bows.


----------

